# Code V45.89



## samyjm13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am having some conflicting answers on V45.89 and when it can actually be use. For instance. Can it be used as a primary with a 99024, or is it just for the "presence of neuropacemaker or other device", or for any postoperative status for any postop?  Could someone please clear my mind on this.  

Jeanne


----------



## jojo2922 (Jul 13, 2012)

V45.89 can be used for any postop status that is not specific to any of the other 5th digit codes under V45.8x.  The presence of neuropacemaker or other electronic device is just an includes note to the code.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2012)

V45.xx codes are designated as secondary only codes, the guidelines state that they can be used in conjunction with other after care codes :
"Status V codes may be used with aftercare V codes to indicate the nature of the aftercare. For example code V45.81, Aortocoronary bypass status, may be used with code V58.73, Aftercare following surgery of the circulatory system, NEC, to indicate the surgery for which the aftercare is being performed. Also, a transplant status code may be used following code V58.44, Aftercare following organ transplant, to identify the organ transplanted. A status code should not be used when the aftercare code indicates the type of status, such as using V55.0, Attention to tracheostomy with V44.0, Tracheostomy status."


----------



## suemt (Nov 14, 2014)

I realize this is an old post, but I have 2 questions:

- how long after the procedure can you used V45.89, especially when there are multiple and subsequent procedures with an ongoing condition (such as venous reflux)?

- what Dx would you use for a post procedural ultrasound to rule out DVT?


----------

